# Sashas Blend - powder



## GoldengirlMoll (Nov 27, 2010)

Good morning,

I purchased Sasha's Blend last night for our 11 y/o girl, the powder version. How do you give it to your Golden? In yogurt?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

GoldengirlMoll said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I purchased Sasha's Blend last night for our 11 y/o girl, the powder version. How do you give it to your Golden? In yogurt?


Mmm... How do you like the smell?  Tip: Keep it in the fridge. Doesn't smell as strong when cold.

I sprinkle the powder over my dog's kibble, then soak it in room temp water (I've always put water on her food, so it was easy). Yogurt's a good idea if she'll eat it (it's a very fishy taste - my dog happens to love it) or mix it into her food if she eats wet food?


----------



## GoldengirlMoll (Nov 27, 2010)

*Uh oh....*

Uh oh... we'll see how this goes. I actually purchased it online - from Australia. :uhoh: Molly eats dry food so I'm not sure how we'll work the powder in. Any ideas are appreciated.

I tried giving Molly liquid fish oil last week. It even tastes like lemon. She wanted nothing to do with it, even mixed into vanilla yogurt! She didn't get the nickname Stubborn Mule for nothin'! The Mule part has to do with going out to do her thing. Everything has to be "just so" for her, and I love her to pieces for it.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

Our dogs, Oakley and Seger, would have absolutely nothing to do with the powder. I think they were put off by the smell - I sure was 
We order the Sasha's Blend flex bites from www.well.ca which is a company in Southern Ontario Canada.
They also sell the powder - might be easier for you to order from them than Australia.
Carol


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

It's funny. The first time I gave Tesia her bowl with the powder in it, she went to eat, and almost jumped backwards from the smell. "This isn't my food!" But then she gave it another sniff and clearly thought, hmm.. this smells good! (She's weird). Now she actually prefers her dinner that has the powder to her breakfast without. 

GoldengirlMoll: You might try putting the powder on her food and adding water to it for the once a day meal. If she's used to eating dry food, she may actually like the slightly softer version with water.. Worth a shot! Sashas Blend works wonders! (But really, brace yourself for the fishy smell..)


----------



## GoldengirlMoll (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions.... I am worried that we blew $60 on it, and I don't know what their return policy is (I guess it's my carelessness for not looking into this further before ordering.

Once it shows up, I will add water to the dry food - how much water would you add to 1 cup of dry food? I want it to be mushy right? Maybe a quarter cup? Thanks!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

GoldengirlMoll said:


> Thanks for the suggestions.... I am worried that we blew $60 on it, and I don't know what their return policy is (I guess it's my carelessness for not looking into this further before ordering.
> 
> Once it shows up, I will add water to the dry food - how much water would you add to 1 cup of dry food? I want it to be mushy right? Maybe a quarter cup? Thanks!!


Tesia gets about a cup of food, too, and then I sprinkle the powder (it comes with a measuring spoon) and run water into it while swishing it around until the water just comes over the top of the kibble. The powder doesn't have to soak in - Tee just laps it up. Really, your dog might just love it. You won't regret it! It really works so amazingly well.


----------



## Yarra girl (Sep 15, 2010)

*Yum*

Our 11 month old lab is on it for elbow dysplasia, and our 4 yo Golden has it once a week.
Ben loves the fishiness - we just put a splash of water in his bowl then his flat scoop of powder and his first cup of dry puppy food - shake around to coat and mix then his last cup of food on top - gone in 60 seconds .

For anyone in Australia, I have just saved a heap ordering it online from trixanpet ( and heatworm/intestinal wormer combination) 
Trixan Pet Supplies Australia
and Sasha's blend has some good info for those interested, I tend to read the science then the testimonials ........... 
Interpath Sashas™ Australia
I know we could use human use glycosamine and chondroitin, I just have this faith in Sasha's blend!

Good luck finishing the tub, hopefully it soom becomes a treat (!) like at our house, maybe you could mix it in with some sardines ..............and I hope you see a noticeable difference, I would love to hear, as our dog is on it _before _he has arthritis symptoms.


----------



## GoldengirlMoll (Nov 27, 2010)

*Tesia's Mommy! It works, it works!*



Sweet Girl said:


> Tesia gets about a cup of food, too, and then I sprinkle the powder (it comes with a measuring spoon) and run water into it while swishing it around until the water just comes over the top of the kibble. The powder doesn't have to soak in - Tee just laps it up. Really, your dog might just love it. You won't regret it! It really works so amazingly well.


I am so excited to report that the Sasha's Blend came in the mail today from Australia.... I put some on top of Molly's dry food and added water, stirred it up, put it in front of her and her two brothers... she sniffed at it a couple of times, looked at me, sniffed again, tried it.... was hesitant, but then, ate and ate and ate! Yay! Thank you for your input, dearly appreciate it!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

GoldengirlMoll said:


> I am so excited to report that the Sasha's Blend came in the mail today from Australia.... I put some on top of Molly's dry food and added water, stirred it up, put it in front of her and her two brothers... she sniffed at it a couple of times, looked at me, sniffed again, tried it.... was hesitant, but then, ate and ate and ate! Yay! Thank you for your input, dearly appreciate it!


Excellent! That is great news. I'm sure you know this already, but it will take some time to have an effect - about 4-5 weeks. But all of a sudden, you will see some great improvements. It is so worth it when you see them happy and bouncing again. 

PS I wonder if it'd be cheaper to order from Canada? Is it really not available anywhere in the US?


----------

